# Magus' hobo stove.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

No pics,won't need 'em.

Take a coffey [<-- can't spell it,don't drink it either.]can,empty obviously.
Preforate several large holes around the rim.

a roll of cheap toilet paper.[Make sure there's more TP!]

Pour in 1/4 bottle of rubbing alcohol,let it soak about 5 minutes.

Light a piece of paper and drop it in.

It produces enough heat to fry an egg in a thin skillet or warm a small hunting blind,it lasts 30-45 minutes.


----------



## Big B (Oct 28, 2008)

Coffee, brother, two e's

Don't feel bad, spell check is my friend


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I normally don't need it,but when I screw up,its usually something a 4th grader could get,lol


----------



## flatwater (Dec 15, 2008)

When I worked as a corrections officer in the old days when inmates were allowed matches, they would take a long strip of toilet paper and make a donut out of it. They then would lay it on the cement floor and light it. it produced a smokeless blue flame that would boil a pint of liquid in a milk carton in about 2 minutes.
flatwater


----------

